# eco complete leech amonia?



## mr. luke (19 Dec 2008)

how long does eco complete leech amonia for?


----------



## nickmcmechan (19 Dec 2008)

didn't know it did?


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Dec 2008)

It's aquasoil that leeches a bit of ammonia - I wasn't aware that Eco-complete did, but I've never used it.


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Dec 2008)

EC doesnt leach ammonia, however it can change raise the gh & kh of the water.


----------



## mr. luke (22 Dec 2008)

oh, my mistake then  i was informed elsewhere that it did


----------



## Themuleous (23 Dec 2008)

Nope it definitely doesn't


----------



## mr. luke (24 Dec 2008)

thanks for that 
im glad i dont have to do any pre soaks on it then 
also, does anyone know how well it slopes at all?


----------



## Themuleous (24 Dec 2008)

I found it sloped great, it has a range of sized particles in it to it slopes really easily 

Sam


----------

